# Hey!!



## PhilD

Hi everyone 

Current SLK350 owner considering coming over to a TT roadster!

Phil


----------



## aidb

Welcome to the forum Phil. 

Things are slow in the 'new users' forum because it's only just been created.


----------



## KammyTT

welcome phil, enjoy your stay


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome


----------



## Naresh

Welcome aboard!


----------

